# Apex AP0406



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

Hi, I've had one of these Dive watches for a while now, but don't wear it due to the Rubber strap.Shame as its a well made, accurate watch.

My 1980's trusty 6309 with quartz conversion is looking rather tatty now so I've been looking for a stainless bracelet for the Apex, so I can comfortably wear it for work.

However, without success! Could anyone guide me in the right direction please?

Thanks, in anticipation, Mick.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

When you mention Apex, do you actually mean Apeks? If so, these watches, due to their shrouded lugs, suit a shark mesh rather well, as the ends are concealed. Several members here have done this, including myself.




























A nice selection of good quality mesh bracelets (or indeed, other styles) can be found at Watch Gecko. The one shown above is the 'Genuine H link Shark mesh' at £48. This one has the advantage of having removeable sections to size it, rather than having to cut rows of links out as on inferior versions.

https://www.watchgecko.com/metal-watch-straps


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

Hello and thanks for your reply Roger.

Yes your correct on the spelling.

It's an Apeks Dive watch.

My mistake.

However I'm sure my watch doesn't have concealed Lugs, which is why I'm struggling to find a Steel Bracelet which will fit and look right. I really can't live with a Rubber Strap, I find them very uncomfortable.

I'm at work at the moment but I'll recheck the Lugs this afternoon. I agree that the Mesh looks fantastic.

My Seamaster is with Duncan for a small repair and service, and I don't like wearing my work watch at weekends .

I don't feel 'Clocked Out' !

Many thanks

Mick.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Ah...I see what you mean...a quick Google shows some 406 models without the shrouded lugs. I wonder if these are earlier versions? Still, I'm sure a mesh, or one of the other types will still suit your watch perfectly. Note that some of the straight ended ones can have curved end links fitted if required.


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

Again, thanks for taking the time to reply.

I'll start looking again armed with your information.

To be fair, I got this watch as a free gift with a subscription to 'Diver' magazine . So around £60.

Nothing really,

I'm guessing Seiko/ Citizen made?

I do like those Mesh/Rice Bracelets.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

The watches appear to be a basic style which are used by several dive companies and you will see them variously branded Apeks, Aqualung, Divex, Tauchmeister etc. in 200, 500 and 1000m versions. The 1000m ones have a HEV at 9. They generally have a reliable Seiko VX42 quartz movement inside. One of the best 'bang for buck' watches out there, IMHO.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

mickyh7 said:


> Thanks, in anticipation, Mick.


 If this is your watch the quoted lug width is 20 mm, (best to double check) so most generic bracelets should be ok. Amazon and eBay are worth a look, bearing in mind a good quality bracelet could cost as much and more than the watch is worth.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Another place to try would be Cousins UK.

https://www.cousinsuk.com/department/watch-straps-bracelets-fittings


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

Found this on ebay. In 20mm

143811058080

Should arrive tomorrow.

Much happier now!


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

mickyh7 said:


> Found this on ebay. In 20mm
> 
> 143811058080
> 
> ...











Those are great bracelets I had one on my Cressi









The Cressi now has a new owner but the bracelet I kept and put onto this









I think you made the right decision for the watch it is going on.


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

Ah, thanks for that. Yes it looks good in the flesh. I didn't want to spend loads as its a cheap watch, and its sure to get hammered.

I've also just had the invoice for my Seamaster repair and service this month £394 Ouch!

So I did try to keep costs down.

But servicing has to be done !


----------

